# Upconverting dvd player w/ progressive scan or without???



## jwesenick79 (Sep 25, 2008)

i'm about to buy a new tv and i also want to get an upconverting dvd player too. I am looking at a Sony one for like $67, but my question is, is it better to get an upconverting dvd player with progressive scan or does it not really matter? i guess i dont really know a whole lot about progressive scan, and this is my first "HD" setup ive ever owed. thanks for any help! :nerd:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jwesenick79 said:


> ... is it better to get an upconverting dvd player with progressive scan or does it not really matter? i guess i dont really know a whole lot about progressive scan, and this is my first "HD" setup ive ever owed. thanks for any help! :nerd:


I read that a progressive scan DVD player is better than interlaced ... but to tell you the truth, with all new technology you can really see any difference (at least I don't :whistling.

Do a search online for reviews on that player ...$67 sounds good, I bought a Sony DVD DVP NS75H that I don't use anymore and I was happy with it :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends on the DVD player and what quality the upconverter is. CDCi by Faroujda is a fairly good one or the HQV Reon is one of the best but you will pay more for the players with it.
If the Player has upconversion it most defiantly is progressive as all of them will at least do 720p or 1080i all the newest ones of good quality also now do 1080p does your display support 1080p?
I guess I should explain what the difference is between progressive and interlaced video.
Think of your display as a divice with lines from the top of the screen to the bottom, Interlaced shows half of an image (on the odd lines of pixels) every sixtieth of a second, and then it shows the other half (on the even lines) the next sixtieth. Therefore, it takes one thirtieth of a second to show a complete frame, giving a framerate of 30 frames per second.

Progressive scanning shows the entire image every sixtieth of a second, so the framerate is twice as high - 60 frames per second.

So progressive scanning creates a smoother image, and is preferable if you have a choice particularly for fast moving images like action or sports with alot of camera pans.
But this fully depends on the processor doing the conversion in the DVD player if its cheap then you may be better off not using it at all.


----------



## jwesenick79 (Sep 25, 2008)

i see... lol. And yes, the tv im picking up tonite does support 1080p, ill probly just look around tonite and see what i come across at the time. Im really excited tho! haha, itll be nice to switch from a 15 year old zenith tube to a big ole flat panel. thanks to both of you for the fast response and informative input!


----------



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

If you really want to get a great upconverting DVD player, consider something from Oppo. You won't find them in your local big box store, you have to find it on line from places like Amazon. I got the Oppo model 981 and it's the best DVD player I've ever owned. I had an upconverting Sony and a no-name region free player from Taiwan previously. There was a disc that wouldn't play right on either of my first two players and the Oppo played it perfectly. Plus, all the current Oppo models will upscale to 1080p.

Just my 2 cents, take it with a grain of salt since I prefer to believe I made a good purchase. 

Jim


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your looking for a good upconverting DVD player the Toshiba HD DVD players do a great job and they can be found for around $100. these can be found in some stores still and on ebay. Even though HD DVD is a dead format (HD DVDS can still be found) the players do a great job of DVD playback and the upconversion is better than average. Have a look for the Toshiba HD A3, A30 or A35 also the A2


----------



## jwesenick79 (Sep 25, 2008)

well, i ended up going with the sony i was originally looking at, mostly since it was at the same store i was picking up my tv from and it was the only one that i really liked. I went with the sony DVP-NS700H/WM. It works great for what i need, especially now that i got my hdmi cables in from partsexpress.com last night:bigsmile:, Thank you for all the help and recommendations everyone!!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jwesenick79 said:


> well, i ended up going with the sony i was originally looking at, mostly since it was at the same store i was picking up my tv from and it was the only one that i really liked.


Congratulations :T ...enjoy your HT :yes:


----------

